# Need help: Nissan rouge maintenance plus program - is it worth?



## coolrisk (Sep 14, 2011)

I just purchased a new 2011 rouge yesterday and was talked into the maintenance plus program by the finance guy at the dealership. I signed up for the gold package and it cost me 2k + tax. Does anyone know how much this program costs usually? I cant find out any numbers for this on the nissan usa site. Also, I'm not sure if i would spend 2 grand in 5 years on maintenance especially since i dont drive much ( only ~6k miles/year). I was told that there are regular 3 month maintenance schedules that i need to take care of REGARDLESS OF THE NUMBER OF MILES on the odometer to maintain my warranty - is this true? If someone has cancelled this after signing up, please let me know the process fot that as well?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your vehicle should have come with a "Nissan Service and Maintenance Guide" (along with your Owner's manual and Warranty guide) that lists both the normal and severe duty service tables recommended by Nissan and required to keep your warranty in force. You don't need to use a Nissan dealer to keep your warranty in force, but, you should keep all receipts and records in case there is a problem during the time your vehicle is under coverage. Dealers do have some flexibility in extended warranty pricing. For a quote on extended plans, you can try the following link and request one:

Nissan Extended Warranty

As far as canceling your plan, your best bet would be to get in touch with the finance manager at your selling dealer. You might also try the Sales manager or General manager if you get nowhere with the finance manager. Bottom line, remember, is if you signed the contract, it may be too late for "buyer's remorse." Always understand what you're signing before you do so! Good luck!


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Her'e some advice, try to bring your new Rogue in for everything that is covered in your new maintenance plan to get your mony's worth!!!


----------

